# 2010 National Honeybee Awareness Day -- Aug 21, 2010



## Chappie (May 8, 2010)

The Alachua County Beekeepers Club will be hosting an all day event at Dadant & Sons in High Springs, Florida
We have a great lineup of speakers including Dr. Jerry Hayes, Dr. Jamie Ellis who head up our Apiary Inspections and the UF Bee Lab plus many others that will be giving seminars on everything from working hives, making candles, starting off right with your 1st year of beekeeping, how to light and keep a smoker going, how to make mead, and on and on it goes. Something for everyone and it is all free.
Another highlight is our annual fundraising auction with guest auctioneer Laurence Cutts (Mr. Beetle Blaster).
If you are in the area make sure you stop by to visit with a great group of individuals devoted to keeping our bees alive and well.
We will be putting more information on our website as we get closer to the event.
http://alachua-beekeepers.ning.com/


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello from the Mecklenburg bee group this is our first time doing this and we are pleased we will have Mike thomas himself as a special guest and some others we are a new group and trying to raise some awareness to our local people about how useful honeybees are to us. We also have asked another group to join in with us to make this a great event but have not heard anything from them yet.


THOMAS


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I just heard a good(mostly) segment on honeybees and what's happening w/ them these days on NPR. There were three people highlighted and quoted. Kim Flottum of Bee Culture, Dave Hackenberg and a female urban beekeeper whose name I don't recall. Good exposure and mostly accurated description of honeybees, beekeeping and importance of bees to our food supply.

The funny part was when the urban beekeeper and the reporter were talking about the "lazy bees" at the bottom of her hive and how they were the drones that have service the queen and are now just hanging out before the queen gives the workers the job of kicking the drones out of the hive. gave me a chuckle anyway.

I was wondering where Hack was. Now I know. He's in the pumpkins in PA. Or he was a cpl of days ago. Probably zippin' down some hiway. Lookin' for the next pollination gig. Keep on truckin' Buffy Bee.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Hovanec Farm Produce Stand http://www.nwibeekeepers.com/*
*2711 W Old Ridge Road *
*Hobart, IN 46342*
*10 am - 2 pm *
*NWIBA will offer a honey tasting of light and dark honey. Have one of each variety so you can taste the difference for yourself! We’ll have recipe cards, candle rolling, coloring books, wild flower seed packets and the first 200 people to attend will recieve a FREE Haagen Dazs ice cream cup!!! *

*www.nhbad.com*

*Generous support from:







*


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Tomorrow is the big day to celebrate National Honeybee Awareness Day. Several clubs in our area are also doing something special for this day.

I am really excited about our small contingent of four beeks. Each of us will be running our own piece of the pie as we look for future beeks among the attendees. 

So if anyone is in Southcentral Pa, stop in at the New Cumberland Public library from 10 am to 2 PM. We would love to say Hello

Hopefully, you can find a club in your area that is doing something special. 

Good Luck to all those that are having events. Love to hear from you on how it went.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Follow up:*

NWIBKA (North West Beekeepers Assoc) had their NHBAD with a good turn out of the public, they had nice weather and 
*Häagen-Dazs®*

Povided free icecream cups for the first 200 folks who showed.

Pics to follow:
http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/NHD.jpg?t=1282603659

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/NHD2.jpg?t=1282603829

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/NHD3.jpg?t=1282603947


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Honeyman, Thanks for sharing. 

We too had a good turnout and are estimating that we had 80 inidividudals attend. Of which of those 80, we are likely to see another 6 or 7 become beeks, which is the payoff. By the end of the day, the other 4 beeks and myself knew that we had earned another 80 friends for the bees.

That is what it is all about -- beeks taking the time to share the joy in beekeeping with others. When the event ended, we each carried a warm glow that lasted the rest of the day. 

Next year, we will work on our media outreach with the goal to start reaching out to other like minded individuals in order to reach other libraries. 

One of whom attended our event was a young teenager who has now joined Beesource. You can tell he has the hunger to keep bees. Today, I did drop off two hives at his propery with his parents' permission, with the understanding that he will take a short course on keeping bees either this fall or next spring. Meanwhile, we will work the hives together. 

That is what National Honeybee Awareness Day is all about. Reaching out to the Public to let them know the formidable battle facing our bees and why we need their help more than ever.

I would love to hear more about those that helped put on an event or participated in one. Thanks.


----------



## Chappie (May 8, 2010)

our new website is, http://alachuacountybeekeepersclub.ning.com/


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

CentralPAguy said:


> I would love to hear more about those that helped put on an event or participated in one. Thanks.


We have hives located at a winery and vineyard so we hosted" A Honey of A Day"
It was pretty low key, with an observation hive and a display of information, honey for sale and an impromptu hive inspection.

See photos here:
http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l224/winevines/A Honey of a Day at Pearmund Cellars/


----------

